# Groundhog problem



## Bad Karma

A few years ago when we moved in, we noticed a groundhog living in the hill directly behind our house. We thought he was very cute and named him Thor, but after about a year or so, we noticed the serious damage he was causing our property. We have steeply graded land and several rock retaining walls. We had to have one rebuilt a few weeks ago at great expense due to damage caused by one of these little bastards. :furious: 

Does anyone know how to get rid of these things? I have tried several remedies – dropping chocolate covered exlax in its hole, peeing in and around the holes, and I have event taken out four of them with a crossbow. I thought I had them depopulated last year, and then last week I looked outside and what did I see? A new groundhog sitting out in the backyard mocking me. 

Does anyone have any idea what can be done here? 
Please help. Please help.


----------



## handy man88

Get a rat terrier or Jack Russell? That's what they do. Or, hire a professional trapper.


----------



## moneymgmt

.22 rifle works every time (so long as your aim is good) 

We tried flooding, trapping, just about anything we could think of bc heaven forbid I take a rifle and get it done (the wife didn't want that cute fuzzy creature to be shot). Well after they all failed that rifle came out and the critters went away! My neighbors were just as happy as us


----------



## Bad Karma

moneymgmt said:


> .22 rifle works every time (so long as your aim is good)
> 
> We tried flooding, trapping, just about anything we could think of bc heaven forbid I take a rifle and get it done (the wife didn't want that cute fuzzy creature to be shot). Well after they all failed that rifle came out and the critters went away! My neighbors were just as happy as us


I wish I could go this route, I am ex-military and the hills have a good backstop so I think it would be perfectly safe, but this would NOT go over well where I live. That's why I originally bought the crossbow so my neighbors wouldn't hear...


----------



## moneymgmt

Bad Karma said:


> That's why I originally bought the crossbow so my neighbors wouldn't hear...


Ok but seriously, that didn't work? I love the idea of a quick quiet death but the distance was an issue. Around here I couldn't get close enough to hit them with a bow (I just have a compound, not a crossbow). Can you put a silencer on a .22?


----------



## handy man88

Bad Karma said:


> I wish I could go this route, I am ex-military and the hills have a good backstop so I think it would be perfectly safe, but this would NOT go over well where I live. That's why I originally bought the crossbow so my neighbors wouldn't hear...


What about using a BB gun shot through their eyes?


----------



## moneymgmt

handy man88 said:


> What about using a BB gun shot through their eyes?


MAYBE with pointed pellets but BB's will barely kill a bird:whistling2:


----------



## handy man88

slingshot?


----------



## Bad Karma

Thank you for your responses:

- Unfortunately, silencers are illegal in my state, otherwise that would certainly have been my first choice. 

- I had thought about picking up a bunch of fireworks in PA then stuffing them down the holes and pulling a Caddyshack or something, but the hill is pretty close to my house and since I really don’t know much about explosives, I could imagine that plan going spectacularly wrong.

- The pellet rifle simply won't do the trick. I started with one of these - CO2 with a laser scope, very powerful, but not powerful enough to take out one of these bastards. Apparently, they have very thick skulls. At one point last year when I heard one walking around in the yard, I leaned out of the 2nd story bathroom window with the pellet rifle and laid into him at short range – I believe I pulled off at least 5 headshots and 3 to the body but the rodent just ran off into his hole. That is when I logged onto Amazon and purchased a crossbow.

- The crossbow is pretty effective. I ordered a 150lb draw model with a wooden stock, scope, and some bolt tips designed to kill deer (I was very angry at this point). These things have proven to still be pretty resilient. All four kills took more than one bolt, one taking five before he finally went down.

I really think the crossbow would be just fine but the trick is I have to spend a lot of time waiting around for them and I just don’t have that kind of time. I have been working from home as much as possible lately, hoping to catch a glimpse out the window of one running by, but have not been able to engage any yet this year.

I really don’t know what else to do – could consider buying several hundred meat eating snakes and loosing them on the hill, but my wife and I are expecting our first child next month and think those two things may not be a good mix.

Your continued input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## handy man88

How did you discard the carcass after the crossbow? How about pouring drano or chlorine bleach down the hole?


----------



## Bad Karma

My house backs up to a conservation area, far up the hill, there is an old mine shaft – I dumped the bodies down there. You don’t work for the government do you?

I had read somewhere about sealing up the holes except for one and pouring bleach and then ammonia down a garden hose with a sock on the end of it into the hole. Then pull the hose out, leaving the sock in the hole, plug the hole, and there you go, lots of dead rodents. I think though with the kid coming along, I am hesitant to employ clouds of poison gas to solve this problem. Sure it will probably dissipate before she gets old enough to dig, and sure it is New Jersey, and clouds of toxic gas might actually make the place cleaner, but it just doesn’t seem like a route I want to go at this time.


----------



## handy man88

I wouldn't hesitate to try that. What's worse, your kids digging an area that was poisoned by chemicals which will probably be fully diluted by the time they are old enough, or some dirty rodents passing along fleas and rabies?

How about some rat poison?


----------



## Bad Karma

handy man88 said:


> How about some rat poison?


that's a good idea. I actually have some in my garage. I will try putting that down this weekend.


----------



## pugfug90

What about those cages they use to trap raccoons?


----------



## KUIPORNG

Would one or two big angry dogs be able to scare this guys away... and move their home to somewhere else... ?

I think the problem probably these guys already spent their time to build a bunch of tunnels here or there... they won't give up easily..... capture/kill a few of their family members probably won't be enough to drive them away.... 

you kind of either have to kill all of them or make them don't want to live there anymore... even then... some other guy pass by may like their well built house


----------



## sedwick

Do they have any predators? Maybe you could put an owl or an eagle out on a pole. I've heard it works with snakes. What do they eat, you could try to bury a steel trap just inside there hole,

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-Long-Spring-S...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ocoee

I have only done a couple of gopher jobs a few years ago
Back then we used zinc phosphide gassers but now it is some kind of sulfur oxide

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/SPEC/pick-giantdestroyer1.htm

Locate all entrances to the burrow might be a couple might be more.
Although the instructions say to seal all but one I recommend dropping a bomb in all of them.

First make sure the gopher is in there you can tell by the flies at the entrance holes and they are usually bedded down at night.

Keep all tall grass and plants cut down around the areas you are trying to protect
You can put pinwheels around the yard to ward them off, might not work but your yard will look cute.

Also a com0pany called Aguilla makes .22 rounds with little or no powder other than the primer that are as quiet as a silenced gun
They will go through the outer skin and interior wall of a buddy's mobile home but not the tempered glass window at about 20 yards

I don't know what effect they would have on a groundhog but it pretty much just irritated the fifteen to twenty pound **** I shot at the same distance


----------



## Bob Mariani

Problem is that once one is gone the next one moves in. I can shoot them here, so I kill them with a 12 gauge. But even knocking off about 45 so far they keep coming back. I have 26 acres and 5 acres landscaped, so they love the plants. Hava-traps with lettuce in them work well, then just shoot them with your cross box.


----------



## jayharold

I had problem with them and then a family of foxes moved in and they got rid of them. But after the foxes moved we had the same problem after a couple of years.


----------



## dbldee20

I've tried rat poison into their burrow, but it didn't seem to work. I live in a suburb of Pgh and contacted my local or county govt office( they had a # to call for pests). They left a trap for me to use for a couple weeks. They are hard to catch in some cases. I watched one enter the front of the trap, then back out. They like apples, cabage, lettuce, broc etc. It would have been easy for me to shoot them, but thats not an option where i live. I had a buddy leave his Blue tic healer(Sp?) dog at the house for a day & he killed one. The traps do work, but i have heard of them getting out after the door closed, dont ask me how. I would try a google search on "killing groundhogs." I was supposed to call them when i caught one, but i took cage out to a park that is 10miles from my house & released them. You have to keep the vegies fresh, they will not eat rotten food.
They sometimes only use the burrows to mate, then leave. I didn't see any at all this past spring or summer.


----------



## Bondo

> It would have been easy for me to shoot them, but thats not an option where i live.


Ayuh,... And I thought that's what Hi-powered BB Guns were for,....


----------



## dbldee20

I dont happen to have have one or I would have tried it! I'd be surprised if a high powered BB gun would kill a groundhog.


----------



## Bondo

Ayuh,... Mine does...


----------



## Tom Struble

hes my ground hog bounty hunter ill rent him to ya for 50$ a hog


----------



## Chemist1961

Try checking out a mechanical owl with motion sensor capability. Apprently it keeps racoons away from garbage. Racoons are brave, ground hogs not so brave just slow I think.
As stated above you kill one another moves in. Bleach em, and you'll just end up with white ground hogs:laughing:
Make the environment less hospitable. 
Or get a 22 cal Pellet gun, or keep the barrel of the 22 inside the house..
We used to target shoot in our basement... 50 ft range with trap. We put the muzzle inside a pair of tires to stop the echo. Or the dog, go with a terrier...natural rat hounds and fierce protector


----------



## Buckeyetech

The high velocity Gamo Whispher Series WILL take out the groundhogs out to about 50-60 yards.


----------



## khellendrosXS

Groundhogs usually have at least 2 entrances to their holes. When I was little my dad used to mix gas and diesel 50/50 and go out to his bean fields and pour about 5 gallons of that down the hole and toss in a match. If the fire and smoke didnt kill them he shot them on their way out of the hole. Those little pests can eat off acres of soybeans in a heartbeat so you might want to plant some to lure them out into the open where they are easier to pick off.

Another farmer in the area plugs the hole and pumps in anhydrous ammonia. Its not toxic to the soil and if you know any farmers you could probably work with them to have them bring out a tank for you. Just dont get it on you, it causes chemical burns by removing the water from you cells which is why there is a big water jug mounted on AA tanks.


----------



## 4just1don

They are known as woodchucks here I think. The live trap works well,is silent,and effective. use lettuce or leafy greens in there. Or dog food. They are easy to trap. I vote to terminate them BUT your wife or situation MAY dictate you relocate them. Take them at least 10 miles away or they will be right back. You WILL get more moving in. Another idea that may well work well is coke in a shallow pan. Get them used to it a few days. next day stir in about a cup full of Golden Maldrin fly bait. If they get more than a few feet from the pan before all four are airbourn, mix more fly bait. THIS is excellent and will rid a sweet corn patch of the masked bandits also. Possums,***** and all those type unwanted disease carrying varmits as well as mice and rats. Keep the dogs out tho,,they like sweet stuff,cats dont always.


----------



## 4just1don

they are pretty easy to trap with dog food as a bait. Buy a live trap and stay out of trouble with authorities and neighbors!!

Or pour a gallon of gas down the hole and light a rag to throw to it,,,or a large firecracker maybe!! Gas WILL explod and BURN you!!!


----------



## brokenknee

Bad Karma said:


> My house backs up to a conservation area, far up the hill, there is an old mine shaft – I dumped the bodies down there. You don’t work for the government do you?
> 
> I had read somewhere about sealing up the holes except for one and pouring bleach and then ammonia down a garden hose with a sock on the end of it into the hole. Then pull the hose out, leaving the sock in the hole, plug the hole, and there you go, lots of dead rodents. I think though with the kid coming along, I am hesitant to employ clouds of poison gas to solve this problem. Sure it will probably dissipate before she gets old enough to dig, and sure it is New Jersey, and clouds of toxic gas might actually make the place cleaner, but it just doesn’t seem like a route I want to go at this time.


Do not mix bleach and ammonia, this could be fatal to everyone in the area. I believe those two were the main ingredients used in mustard gas in WWI


----------



## Maintenance 6

Mustard gas was produced from some kind of Sulpher compound, but bleach and ammonia can produce things that are even worse.

Read this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/classic/A795611


----------



## brokenknee

My mistake on the mustard gas. At least I was right on the two being used as a weapon in war.


----------



## Bigfoot

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the old hose and exhaust pipe trick. Pump some carbon monoxide down there.
For Foxes we use CO2, it settles in the low parts of the den and is fairly persistent.
I've used Thai hot chili powder with good success on Raccoons that keep breaking into Grand Ma's attic. If you get the right stuff, it is as potent (or more so) than pepper spray. Some of that blown down the holes would probably discourage them from returning for a good long while. Put some in a rubber hose so you get it into the burrow a ways and then blow (don't suck  ).
I'm hesitant to use any sort of poison, you never know if a house pet is going to find it or eat the poisoned animal. One friend used Rat poison (soaked corn) in Cotton tail rabbit burrows and her dog ate one of the dead rabbits. He went blind, bleed out of every orifice and was feeble for the rest of his days.
My Ferret and Jack Russels would have a ball with your ground hogs.


----------



## Bigfoot

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the old hose and exhaust pipe trick. Pump some carbon monoxide down there.
For Foxes we use CO2, it settles in the low parts of the den and is fairly persistent.
I've used Thai hot chili pepper powder with good success on Raccoons that keep breaking into Grand Ma's attic. If you get the right stuff, it is as potent (or more so) than pepper spray. Some of that blown down the holes would probably discourage them from returning for a good long while. Put some in a rubber hose so you get it into the burrow a ways and then blow (don't suck  ).
I'm hesitant to use any sort of poison, you never know if a house pet is going to find it or eat the poisoned animal. One friend used Rat poison (soaked corn) in Cotton tail rabbit burrows and her dog ate one of the dead rabbits. He went blind, bleed out of every orifice and was feeble for the rest of his days.
My Ferret and Jack Russels would have a ball with your ground hogs.


----------



## Suzuki91vx800

I suggest Shooting them, I live in city population too and it is obvisuly illegal to discharge a fire arm but its a .22 not a truck mounted 50cal just get'em with 1 shot and put the gun away. they are a pita but even with that if you can not get them with a live trap then they should be killed humainly.
Poisons and kill traps in populated areas are not a good idea as somebody already said, other animals or neiborhood children could get into it, firecrackers will do nothing but sound like a .22. groundhogs are not stupid they are actually really smart as well as having a really great sense of smell and awareness, as well as being domesticated in our towns and cities. I have never had luck with the traps, when I did catch one in a live trap he destroyed it.
I gave up on the live trap and now own a bolt action .22 iron sight:thumbup::laughing: rid my property last year of them, and as stated another will move in, but I found him dead under a tree this year. you need to get the holes filled as quick as you kill them to discourage anything else from making it their new home.
I counted 8 holes on my 1 acre property including the one going under my house which by the way a skunk borrowed last year. watching tv and what the  is that smell lol. any ways, try to relocate them or humainly kill them. I found it helpful to be waiting down wind from his den hole b4 the sun comes up. there is also as somebody already said .22 cal air rifles but are expensive for a good 1.. gl


----------



## brokenknee

Wallance said:


> To kill a groundhog, you must first locate all their holes. They usually have two or three and the one with all the dirt piled out front is the main entrance. Fill in all the holes you find, except the main entrance, with dirt and stomp it down good. Then slip a cotton sock over the end of a piece of stiff garden hose and shove it down the main entrance hole as far as you can. Don't pull it back or you will lose the sock, and if you lose the sock, the system doesn't work! Now fill the hole in around the hose with dirt. Insert a funnel into the hose and pour a quart of chlorine bleach down the hose. Immediately pour a quart of ammonia after the bleach. Pull the hose out and stomp the dirt solid. If you did it right, that woodchuck will never see the sun again.


Again, *DO NOT MIX BLEACH AND AMNONIA*, do you really want to risk your own life to kill a few groundhogs?


----------



## Pewkster

*Silencers*

They are illegal in all states...UNLESS you buy a license (about $300). Hav-a-Hart traps run about $30. Trap the beasts then shoot them in the head at close range with .22 shorts...may take more than one round. Or you could bait the traps with poison bait...rat poison inserted into apples for instance. If you live in an area where you cannot legally shoot them there may be animal control officers that will take them once they have been trapped. 
Last fall I was at my Uncles place. While we were watching the groundhogs play I noticed a skunk approaching one of them. Skunks do not come out in the daytime unless they are stressed, (chased, sick or RABID). So tomorrow I am going to the hardware store for a .22 Mag rifle and scope. Come spring I will clean the place out.
For archers, you can get into range. All you need is patience and a blanket treated with DEET. Take your DEET blanket and walk to about 20-30 feet of the burrow. Prepare your bow, sit down and wait. I hunted prairie dogs with a sharp stick in survival school with this method (minus the bow and blanket)...it works. Try to stay downwind and do not let your shadow show on the burrow hole. Btw, the blanket it just to keep fleas and ticks off of you.


----------



## nap

I have to ditto bigfoots suggestion. Attempt to locate all entrances of the burrow. close off all but one. take a hose and connect it to the tailpipe of the car and stick it in the hole. Let it run for a 1/2 hour. The thrumming of he engine lulls them to sleep:whistling2:



I did hear the gas down the hole can be quite the thrill. If you let if set for awhile, it vaporizes and migrates. Light it off and you generally will find all the holes into the burrow, at the same time.


----------



## Be Kind

I got a rid of my ground hogs by putting a weeks worth of 2 cats scoopable dirty cat litter in their hole!


----------



## Red Squirrel

Put boards up to ensure there is never sunlight on their holes.

It's law that on groundhog day, it ALWAYS sees it's shadow, and winter ALWAYS is longer. So by making sure it does not see it's shadow, the only way for this law to be true is that the ground hog never comes out.

They have to eat at some point, to stay alive.


----------



## Bushman

Pour used cat litter down every hole you can find. If you don't have a cat I'm sure you know someone who does. Make sure it's real stinky. Works every time. Although I prefer to stalk them with a shotgun. They are very wiley creatures and will test your skill on a stalk.
You will have to repeat the litter thing every so often cause eventually wind, rain and such will wash out the hole. Once a year should be sufficient. It might take a couple doses to get going though so be patient it's worth the effort. Good Hunting!!!!!!!


----------



## dedlewamp

brokenknee said:


> Do not mix bleach and ammonia, this could be fatal to everyone in the area. I believe those two were the main ingredients used in mustard gas in WWI


Actually bleach and ammonia produces chlorine gas, still harmful, but not related to mustard gas.

Back on topic, you could attach a hose to your car's exhaust, and pump the exhaust into the dens for awhile. Or, if you're in a hurry, just buy some rodent smoke bombs.

Have a shovel/bow/axe handy in case they try to escape.


----------

